# Don't pay for it. It might be useful to spread around for convenience.



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Free is cool except my nearest HF is 75 miles away.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

These come in handy when you need a magnetic tip. I don't always have one nearby, but I know where this set is at all times, so well worth the freebie.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

My wife has her own set in the kitchen along with a small hammer, a box cutter and other stuff. I have a set in my tool box along with a lot of other screwdrivers. Definitely not commercial quality but they were free.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

They're fine in a pinch or when you just need to unscrew the battery compartment off of a toy. 
However, they are made of super-brittle steel and chip/break quite easily. They wouldn't last a day in a commercial setting. Probably wouldn't make it past its first encounter with a stubborn or rustry screw.


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

I took some of the Philips screwdrivers and sharpened them to a point to use as an awl, for free they are pretty good


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Rough 'em up and use them to put the curl on the card scrapers.


----------



## AlanJ44 (Nov 16, 2014)

Took couple sets to work, great for cracking open cisco's


----------

